# Can I use Blistex in pregnancy?



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hello there me again   


Sorry to be a pain just wondered if it was ok to use Blistex coldsore relief cream in early pregnancy? I dont have the box it came in and it doesn't say anything either way on the tube itself. Have tried to google it but cant seem to find an answer     


Sorry to ask something so trivial


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

The data sheet for Blistex relief cream says ''not contraindicated'' in pregnancy.


----------

